# trolling for kings



## earlgators (Feb 19, 2009)

What is the best way to troll for kings? My buddy said they were using about a 8ft liter with live cigar minnow and trolling by the weather bouy here in Panama city and caught some nice ones. Just wondering what are some good set ups... Thanxfor any info


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

One option is to buy the premade king rig with the colored duster on it. With that setup, you can use frozen cigar minnows. The rig will have three hooks on it -- put the first hook through the bottom lip and come out the top lip, the second hook in the side of the cig and the third hook remains loose and trailing. Troll about 3 miles per hour and get ready.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Most would agree with Georgiaboy, but there are more options. A very popular way, and the best in my opinion is live cigars or hardtails. (Live cigs from the baitman). Use the same rig as above and take the motor out of gear from time to time. Be sure to have a very light drag and let the king eat it and run for a few seconds before you tighten the drag. Artificials work too. Bomber type A plugs(Walmart for $6)have caught many kings in my hands. I have caught a few trolling Williamson ribbon fish soft plastic imitation lures. Sometimes you have to troll deep, especially when the water is very warm because warm water rises, so deep is cooler. Lastly, kings are not the best table fare, so sport fishing for them with lighter tackle and release for another day deserves some thought.



Anyone who wants to comment or disagree would be welcome!!!


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

I prefer trolling with crocodile silver spoons with a 24" 30lb seven strand leader. Loose drag so you don't pull the lips off of a spanish when he takes it also. Works well for King's, Spanish, Bonito, Cuda and Dolphin.We catch our limit everytime out on this. Then we save our cigs to drop down to the bottom when we get to a spot. My 2 cents.


----------



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

I have hadlots ofluck with Red head/whiteRapala CD18 Magnums run right under the prop wash, bout 24" of steel leader will do. Another favorit of mine is Half Hitch's orange/chartreuse skirted triple hook riggs with a wieght in the head, they work great with a cigar minnow. Run them on top or down on a planner, if thekings are short hitting put on a strong stinger treble hook on about 5" or 6"of wire and you'll catch more fish.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

Try this company. I have caught Kings, dolphin, and last year a large cobia using his plugs. They will troll a cigar or ballyhoo straight. they are called <U>pirate plugs</U>. The guy makes them is a genuine person and will help you out and his plugs are inexpensive and will last a long time. Here is his website:

http://www.southchathamtackle.com/index.htm

Good Luck

JDM


----------

